# Sailor Moon Make-up: Sailor Mars



## Sarahwilloughby (Feb 14, 2016)

Hands up who loves Sailor Moon?  
At the moment, I'm doing a mini make-up series dedicated to the anime series of my childhood  
I only did an eye look as my skin was flaring up that day (I have acne)- but I really liked how this turned out!












What I used: 
-120 Pro Palette 
-Purple Glitter 
-MUA Brown Brow Pencil 
-MUA Black Eye Pencil
-Rimmel Liquid Eye liner 
-Eylure Lashes ​


----------



## OdyPony (Jul 14, 2016)

Love this! It's beautiful! <3


----------

